# My Rant + Rave Blog!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's my blog, similar to Fugly Horse of the Day, where I rant and rave about stuff... comments welcome!

I decided to write stuff down instead of getting ulcers, and I like reading FHOTD, so that was my inspiration...


----------

